# Results of Karen Sue Tog Charter



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

The prints are being developed as I am typing this.
How did we do? Well Capt Nedalka is well
known for being one of the best Tog specialist
around. He said our trip was by far the best
trip he has ever had for tog! The weather for
this trip had me a bit worried about 3 to 4 days 
out but it turned out be a perfect day on the
water. We went out about 18 miles out of 
Indian River Inlet to our first wreck. It was 
a slow pick for about an hour. We caught
4 keepers (about 3-5 pounds) and about 6
throwbacks. The Capt said the fish were 
biting too slow for him and up came the lines.
We moved to another spot about 15 minutes
away, and the Mate and Capt just had this
sh** eating grin on their faces when they
said drop lines. We bailed tog for 4 straight 
hours! It was a straight up Sea Bass type 
bite! I caught 6 keeper tog in about 20 min
on the same small piece of clam bait! 
As soon as your crab or clam hit the 
bottom, it was fish on. Everybody got thier
limit of Tog from 3 to 4 pounds average size
with PLENTY of 5 - 7 thrown in also. There
were about 5 or 6 above the 7 pound range.
When I say everybody got their limit I am 
talking about the Capt and Mate also! 

P.S. We came in two hrs early.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Even though I talked to you yesterday, I wanted to say congrats on your great trip. I know you're glad you finally got into some nice tog. Wish I could have joined you but I had a fairly good trip myself even though I had to work for my fish. Can't wait to see those pics.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

HEY, 

I worked for my fish! I think that I got tennis 
elbow from swinging my rod up and down
soo much!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Oh yeah I'm sure it was hard to drop any bait and have fish bite before it hits bottom. If tennis elbow is the worst thing you got from that trip, then I'd say you've got it pretty good .


----------



## Zigh (May 2, 2002)

*Pretty work*

Nice job on those Blackfish!! Lots of good pullage and eating, too!!! How deep were you fishing and did you see any Black Seabass?

Zigh
><((((*>


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Zigh, 

I am not sure how deep it was. Sorry. 
Not one sea bass all day. I am sure 
that if one was around, it would have
jumped on one of those crab or clam
baits. Except for one dog shark, it was
all tog.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

PHOTOS HAVE BEEN UPLOADED TO MY
GALLARY SECTION UNDER PHOTOS.

I AM TRYING TO GET SOME POSTED 
UNDER THIS THREAD ALSO. BUT I 
DO NOT KNOW HOW TO DO IT.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I guess you can thank Hat for inserting those pics for you. Are you at work? I thought you'd still be at home cleaning all those fish .


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah, he gave me some edumacation.
I got some other photo taking tips
also. Yes, I had to come to work today, 
but I can work in peace now, I have 
finally got the Tog itch scratched.

Thanks HAT80 and Anthony.

Let's see if I can follow direction now:

If I am not an idiot, this should be a photo
of a 148 qt cooler with a whole mess of 
tog in it. To give it some scale, that is a
7' rod and an Avet reel.


----------

